# Waterproofing my iPad



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Many on these boards know I love reading in the tub, and I've been using a waterproof case with my Kindle for over a year to do so.. Last night though, I was reading a PDF on the iPad and thinking, man I'd like to go take a bath about now...

Turns out, the same waterproof case works with my iPad! 



I'm amazed to find it only takes a little more deliberate motion to work the touch screen than when using the naked iPad. This is the 9"x12" size, the smallest size that works with the Kindle in a cover, and it's oversized for that purpose, but it fits the iPad very comfortably. In a year's time, it's held up absolutely perfectly, no holes, no major creases, no problems with the airlock at the top of the case. It does have glare issues, like nearly all cases of the type.

Now, will I really read the iPad in the tub? Probably, knowing me! But my primary thought on this one is now there's a way potentially to protect hubby's iPad when he uses it in the kitchen. He's fallen in love with the Epicurious app. LOL I'll test it with his MEdge case tonight to see if it fits.

Anyway, I know a few folks here already have this bag, so pull it out and put it to work with your iPad!










(Full version is here if you want to check out the clarity/glare up close. It's eminently readable.)


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

SUPER awesome!!!  I am gonna get a KlearKase or Guardian for the Kindle and one of these for the iPad.  I am all set for my backyard pool reading this summer!!

Do you think if this thing fell in the pool and sank, and if I grabbed it out right away, would it be ok?  From all the reviews I read, it seems like it would probably be ok.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Madeline said:


> SUPER awesome!!! I am gonna get a KlearKase or Guardian for the Kindle and one of these for the iPad. I am all set for my backyard pool reading this summer!!
> 
> Do you think if this thing fell in the pool and sank, and if I grabbed it out right away, would it be ok? From all the reviews I read, it seems like it would probably be ok.


Yes. It's designed to be waterproof, not just water-resistant. However, to be sure, you should probably test it before use by sealing a bit of paper towel in there and fully immersing it, then checking the towelling for leaks. Pinholes can occur in any case at the sealed edges, so testing **should** be done every time before use.

(...but no, I don't bother. Shame on me, I know!)


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I just ordered one. I've had my kindle in and out of a Ziploc since mid-April, and it's time for something more. I always read by or in the pool while the kids swim, and I've missed being able to use my iPad by the pool. This should work great!


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

That is so cool!  Like Holly, I'd love to be able to use my iPad by the pool. Can't beat the $12.99 price, either.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Awesome!  Now how is that Shiraz?  I may need that too go along with my waterproof cover.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Awesome! Now how is that Shariz? I may need that too go along with my waterproof cover.


Hubby likes it, but I won't vouch for his taste. LOL I can't drink, so I have no idea.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Good to know, I was asking about the other waterproof case in an earlier thread, wasn't sure how the touchscreen would work in it.


----------

